#   >   >      2938-2

## ulura

,    2938-2   .          100 - 600 - 1500     .          ,   ..        .  , .

----------


## ulura

. :Super:  , ,     ,   ?   ...

----------


## ulura



----------


## ulura

.    .  ,     - .    ,   , -  .    ,    ,    , (500-1500 )        ( 500 )?

----------

ulura

----------


## khach

> .


  ,      . .  (   )  .     . MRF10005  ,              o MOSFET   .
    -        ,    100 - 600 - 1500        .    S-     .
.      -           2938    .       *Cascode Amplifiers - 1MHz to 300MHz*
https://www.oe2khm.at/amplifier

----------

Boris..

----------

